# Chagrin River Trip



## lunker23

Thinking about heading out to the Chagrin tomorrow. Anybody heading out that might want to point me in the right direction to some half way decent spots? This will be my first time hitting the Chagrin so any assistance is greatly appreciated.
I usually fish the Rock and just looking for a change of scenery. I promise that I won't catch all the Steelhead 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## zimmerj

Try Chagrin River Park, northern part of Chagrin. Under the pedestrian bridge or about 1/2 mile downstream from there. There's a construction yard on left side. Deep hole right off the yard.

North Chagrin Reservation off Rt 6. Rogers Rd. Don't know much about it.


----------



## phishyone1

Todd fields is good area also...... Downtown Willoughby


----------



## lunker23

Thanks guys. We'll see how the weather holds out.


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## racetech

I wanted to hit the Chag for first time christmas eve or day. Looks like rains will bring water up by then


----------



## lunker23

Not sure I'm going to make the drive today. I'm not sure how much rain you guys got out east and don't want to waste time finding out. 
Maybe I'll venture out over the weekend.


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## mdogs444

I live in Willoughby, but hard to say how much rain we got. With more in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow, the east side tribs will likely be out of commission until the weekend.


----------



## racetech

Judging by flow gauge it should fish this morning? Im no expert on the Chagrin though lol


----------



## mdogs444

It should fish right now. My hunch is its going to start to dirty up and rise. But it does take a little while for the run off to hit.


----------



## aks

Was going to swing flies and nymph the chagrin early tomorrow for the first time as well. 

Mdogs - depending on the amount of rain tonight, do you think it's worth a shot to fish near the Reservation or somewhere further from the lake?


----------



## mdogs444

If we don't get any rain, and the water stays low under 200, then forget about swinging. I don't bother even going there if the water is less than 250. You should be able to nymph/indicator at <200 in all public access areas from CRP to the S. Reservation.

If we do get a bit of rain, and the water starts rising quickly, then you'll be able to swing until the water hits 350-400, which at that point will be pure chocolate milk anywhere from Mayfield Rd to the mouth. If it rains, and you look at the gauge tomorrow morning and its going up, then prepare for a short day. To extend your time on the water, perhaps focus far away from the mouth in the S. Reservation around the polo fields.


----------



## aks

Thanks for the quick reply. Will keep my eyes on riverboss this evening / tomorrow morning.

May try South to make the most of it. Was hoping we would have gotten into town earlier today so as to get a half day in but no luck.


----------



## mdogs444

If no rain and water levels don't change, you're better off hitting the Grand.


----------



## aks

Any tips on acces points for the grand? Have only hit the Rock when I was last here in October.


----------



## fishfray

Caught my first ever steel today on the chagrin


----------



## mdogs444

At this point, all the public access areas are very good. Here you go....http://flyfishingreporter.com/steelhead-alley-fly-fishing-map/grand-river-ohio-steelhead-fishing-map

Anything from The Rec Area/Kiwanis park upriver to Harpersfield Dam are all good public areas and have nice water walking distance from parking. Further upriver you go, the less pressure and people you will see.


----------



## lunker23

If things work out weather and river condition wise, I may hit the Chagrin on Friday. 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## aks

Thanks mdogs. At what levels is the grand unswingable? Looks like it is just under 500 now on river boss.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

fishfray said:


> Caught my first ever steel today on the chagrin



Congrats!!! That's a huge accomplishment. I lost a huge Brown last Friday on a small Erie trib. I've been waiting to hang one on my wall for a long time. I literally fell to my knees in the middle of the stream to shout a loud expletive and a single tear fell from my eye. Welcome to the madness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Camfire


----------



## aks

Congrats fish fray! Hoping to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## lunker23

Really would love to hit the Chagrin this weekend. Please keep us posted on the conditions of the river. 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## ballast

Hell or high water I'll be out Friday!! Probably chag.... I noticed the chag getting alot af attention lately? It needs some beating paths like the rock! LOL


----------



## c. j. stone

lunker23 said:


> If things work out weather and river condition wise, I may hit the Chagrin on Friday.
> 
> 
> Tight Lines <&#8226;~~^~~<



Chag looks "blown"!


----------



## lunker23

Should I make my way to the Chagrin tomorrow?


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## mdogs444

Chagrin is fishable today.


----------



## lunker23

I'm actually going to knock out some things around the house today. I will head to the Chagrin tomorrow. This gives it another day to clear up.


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## thekid25

Thanks for all the info shared in this thread - Home for the holidays and was looking to possibly do some fishing tomorrow on the Chag as well. Quick question...Would a 5wt rig be enough to handle what I might come across tomorrow? Left my 9wt back in Milwaukee and unfortunately only brought my 5wt home for some fishing out on the Provo after New Year's day. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mdogs444

I'm sure you can still catch them and reel in on a 5wt rod. But tiring them out that much is a recipe for the fish dying after its released.


----------



## thekid25

Yeah, that's my biggest fear with taking the 5wt out there. Thanks for the quick response though! Do you happen to know of any places in Northeast Ohio that rent gear (without a guide present)?


----------



## lunker23

How did my thread about me going to the Chagrin to chase chrome turn into this, that and the other thing?
I demand you thread freeloaders get your own thread! This is redonkulous and I'm going to make sure Santa Claus knows about this. 
Jerks!!!!!


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## racetech

So how bout those gas prices.... lol


----------



## lunker23

Dear Santa,
Below is the naughty list for 2014-2015. I'm sure this is just the beginning.....

racetech
pafisher



Tight Lines


----------



## pafisher

$2.09 on 90 at Ashtubula


----------



## racetech

2.07 in Geneva at 90. lol


----------



## fishfray

I landed my first steelhead on a 6wt. I feel like the 5 wt would work in a pinch but if the fish runs downstream of you than it's probably over


----------



## ReelPower

mdogs444 said:


> Chagrin is fishable today.


It was a pretty lousy fish today, off-color and off the bite for sure. I was upstream lots of bank erosion issues contributing to the color.

Saw one porpoise covered miles of river swinging flies and drifting eggs.


----------



## aks

Fished downriver and upriver of HH on Grand this Wednesday swinging flies without luck from the morning until noon. Hopefully everyone that showed up at lunch faired better.


----------



## phishyone1

Ill be bouncing around Chag tomorrow........... Get in where I fit in and see what I can swing up


----------



## lunker23

I hit the Chagrin yesterday and I didn't catch anything, but still enjoyed being out. I was at the Chagrin River Park and fished there approx 3 hours. 
Though I skunked, I'll head back to the Chagrin in the future.


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## Mike_13

Skunked for me on the Chagrin as well. Didn't sound like many people had any luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chuckNduck

lunker23, the fish are very spread out through the entire system, some as far up as Chagrin Falls. For up to date info, and some good advice, you can talk to the guys at Chagrin River Outfitters to steer you in the right direction. Call, or stop in.


----------



## lunker23

Well, I had a few people tell me they landed a few, but we know how that goes. I think for now on I'm going to ask for pictures for proof 
Anyways, next time I'll try some different spots on the Chag. Though I did find a few nice holes that look promising....

P.S. I love the Chagrin River Outfitters shop. Stopped there for a few things and walked out of there feeling like I was part of the family. 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## aks

I stopped by CRO for the first time yesterday as well - I'm from DC visiting in laws here and feel the same about the shop. Will stop back in again next time I'm in the area.


----------



## ballast

How'd u not catch a fish at the chag Saturday? LOL I'm gona need pictures of that....


----------



## phishyone1

Lunker23 just cause you took the skunk don't mean nobody didn't catch lol........ Photos as proof lol


----------



## lunker23

Oh stop already! It was a joke. I know people probably caught fish and some didn't. Either way is fine with me. I was just happy to get my line wet and to experience something other than the Rock......


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------

